# Best Homemade Tools >  Bolt Jeweling Tool

## Polar Hunter

Built from aluminium connecting rods and other bits from the scrap box.

----------

AmateurMachinist (Mar 25, 2019),

blkadder (Oct 1, 2016),

Jon (Jul 11, 2016),

lazarus (Jul 11, 2016),

leroylincoln (Jul 11, 2016),

Marnat3 (Aug 28, 2019),

Paul Jones (Jul 12, 2016),

PJs (Jul 11, 2016),

Rangi (Aug 28, 2019),

rossbotics (Jul 9, 2016),

rudy3rd (Dec 17, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Polar Hunter! We've added your Bolt Jeweling Tool to our Measuring and Marking category,
as well as to your builder page: Polar Hunter's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bolt Jeweling Tool
 by Polar Hunter

tags:
marking

----------


## lazarus

I can think of many uses for this. Thanks for the idea.

Ben

----------


## Okapi

Hi,
Really a good idea, thanks a lot for the share. :Rocker: 
Pierre

----------


## Rikk

Great way to reuse what is available. I'd love to see some pictures as well as descriptions of this fixture in action. 
We have a Savage .22 that my boy and I built that I have wanted to jewel the bolt on for some time.

----------

